# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  iPhone используется только для развлечений?

## sergei84

Интересные данные опубликовала недавно New York Times. iPhone, который задумывался изначально как бизнес модель, используется в рабочих целях лишь 27% пользователей. Остальные 73% играют, смотрят фильмы, слушают музыку и вообще всячески развлекаются. Для сравнения с другими производителями приводится их усредненное аналогичное соотношение. HTC, Nokia и RIM показывают 59% к 41% соответственно.

Что и требовалось доказать. Рожденный плавать летать не может. Для работы люди используют обыкновенно нечто непонятное и то, к чему следует привыкать и приноравливаться (еще, как правило, что дадут), а для развлечений - наоборот. Нечто удобное, ясное до мельчайших подробностей и, с позволения сказать, гостеприимное.

Но в этом вопросе необходимо также учитывать потребительский фактор. Если приложения для большой тройки разрабатываются в лучшем случае на основе различных локальных опросов, которые не всегда точно отражают действительную потребность, то для iPhone залог успеха отдельно взятого приложения лежит на поверхности. А именно - в первых строчках продаж App Store, где преобладают игровые проекты.



Я же считаю, что это лишь начало. Разработчики с мозгами и желанием сделать что-то полезное, а не просто заработать денег, наверняка присутствуют в авторах сегодняшних игровых хитов. И скоро эти команды и одиночки "выстрелят". А сейчас рынок App Store еще слишком молод, чтобы кто-либо мог элементарно задумываться о том, чтобы сделать что-то сложное и некоммерческое. И пока есть возможность, жизненно необходимо урвать наибольший кусок. Закрепиться, чтобы потом, как это ни парадоксально, расслабившись и набив свою подушку безопасности, приняться за нечто действительно серьезное и нужное.

источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

